# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > آموزش: اینده F#‎  و جایگاه ان در رابط کاربری مایکروسافت (مترو)

## hjran abdpor

با سلام.
دوستان عزبز با سلام.
ایا F#‎ در ویندوز 8 و رابط کاربری ان جایگاهای دارد ، توسعه داده شده است یا به همون صورت قبلی مونده !!!

ممنون میشم دوستان اطلاهاتشون را به اشتراک بزارند.

----------


## ArashRoshan

راستش به نظر من هر زبان برنامه نویسی که ساخته می شه ، حتما توسعه پیدا می کنه . حتی یه چند وقتی که از جاوا در Visual Studio خبر نبود ، توی Visual Studio 2011  دوباره وارد شده !!! (این رو بتای Visual studio 2011 فهمیدم )

#F هم اگر تاپیک های قبلی خونده باشی می دونی که خیلی سریع هستش و معمولا برای کارها محاسباتی استفاده میشه . پس توسعه پیدا کردنش حتمیه .

----------


## mohammadsepehri

با سلام -کتاب جدید آموزشی اف شارپ با امکانات بسیار عالی از انتشارات دیباگران منتشر شده . لینک خرید کتاب هم  اینه :
http://www.mftshop.com/productdetail...type=b&id=7608 
پیشنهاد میکنم امتحان کنید .

----------


## esibarnamenevis

F#‎یا  C#‎ قدرتمنتره؟
چرا

----------


## esibarnamenevis

یه منبع آموزش فارسی رایگان معرفی کنید

----------


## Masoud_Pakdel

آموزش #F برای سطوح مقدماتی و متوسط

----------


## rezanoorpour

مقاله مناسب درباره معایب و مزایایی وآینده #F در دنیایی برنامه نویسی و 9 زبان دیگر آینده دار در مقاله زیر
http://htmlcenter.ir/Article/18/10-%...%A7%D9%84-2019
از کاربران عزیر خواهشمندم برای اطلاعات بیشتر به مقاله بنده هم سری بزنید

----------

